# Should I get a GTO?



## cpom17 (May 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm going to college next year and my parents have decided that I can get any car that I want for under $30,000.... The decision has been really difficult for me and I'm just wondering if you guys think that the GTO is the best thing to get for the money. Whatever I don't spend on the car, I can use towards mods (i.e. car = 23000, mods = 7000). I asked a friend who has a GTO and he said that he is having trouble finding parts and such since the car is out of production. Let me know if you guys have the same problems, or make suggestions on what I should get instead, thanks!

Cars that I have considered: sti, 350Z, G35, GTO, M3, S4, CTS-V


----------



## BillFromTR (Nov 22, 2007)

That awesome your parents are giving you the excess money for mods! Are they interested in adopting a 26 yr old? lol. GTO aftermarket is alive and well and would be a great choice.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey welcome to the Forum! :seeya:

As for your choices, the GTO is the fastest. Narrow it down a bit when it comes to the GTO. You want a 2004? or the 2005-06 ? If your college is not close to you, and the car will be your Daily Driver, Unless you are crazy about the GTO... you should get the Z or something. If your really into the GTO, you will not be disapointed 100%. This car is amazing, try test driving some of your choices, go with your father so they know your serious.. once you drive the GTO you will definitly be in love. Im also in college but the car is NOT my Daily Driver. I drive 15 -20 miles to college every other day or so, but I am definitly under the control of the car! The GTO is my baby! Keep us updated and goodluck!


----------



## BillFromTR (Nov 22, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Hey welcome to the Forum! :seeya:
> 
> As for your choices, the GTO is the fastest.


Only in a straight line and by a miniscule amount v. the STi. Pretty much a drivers race. Go with whatever really suits you. M3's have the best chance of getting you laid.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well overall we do speak in the straight line when it comes to speed. If you want any kind of cornering, go for the STI no doubt. Depends on what your into. Like bill said, M3 will get you the ladies.. STI will get you a completely different feeling from any of the other cars, ect... But the GTO overall will be the loudest, fastest, overall funnest one in my opinion. test drives and research with a little dose of Youtube.com and you should make your decision in no time!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Man...Welcome to the Forum. Any of the cars you are considering would be an excellent choice. If you are going to have a long commute I would factor in gas, for sure. As has been stated here before; the GTO will pass everything but a gas station...:cheers


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Spend 25 or so on whatever car you choose....*

...and spend the mod money on a 5 day racing school. Take my word for it, I went through Skip Barber Racing School in '88 when I was 19, and haven't had an at fault accident since. Add to that the fact that it will make EVERY car you drive for the rest of your life, faster, and the fact that the school is the most fun you can have ith your pants on and it is a no brainer.

Learning car control is even more important now that you can buy a car with 400hp+ going to the rear wheels. When you talk to them about it, stress the fact that it is a, "High Performance Driving School" and leave the, "Racing" part out.

http://www.skipbarber.com/

If you take my advice, you will be thanking me. No doubt about it.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Excellent advice for all I think...:agree



Tacmedic said:


> ...and spend the mod money on a 5 day racing school. Take my word for it, I went through Skip Barber Racing School in '88 when I was 19, and haven't had an at fault accident since. Add to that the fact that it will make EVERY car you drive for the rest of your life, faster, and the fact that the school is the most fun you can have ith your pants on and it is a no brainer.
> 
> Learning car control is even more important now that you can buy a car with 400hp+ going to the rear wheels. When you talk to them about it, stress the fact that it is a, "High Performance Driving School" and leave the, "Racing" part out.
> 
> ...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Tacmedic said:


> ...and spend the mod money on a 5 day racing school. Take my word for it, I went through Skip Barber Racing School in '88 when I was 19, and haven't had an at fault accident since. Add to that the fact that it will make EVERY car you drive for the rest of your life, faster, and the fact that the school is the most fun you can have ith your pants on and it is a no brainer.
> 
> Learning car control is even more important now that you can buy a car with 400hp+ going to the rear wheels. When you talk to them about it, stress the fact that it is a, "High Performance Driving School" and leave the, "Racing" part out.
> 
> ...


I took a Skip barber class in 88 also. Just took a refresher at Spring Mountain right before I bought the C5 Z06 in 2004. A driving school pays off huge dividends on the street. 

Anyone driving a car with a weight to hp ratio of 15lbs per horse or better should definately take one.


----------



## cpom17 (May 8, 2008)

thanks guys... lol i have pretty much ruled out the M3 and S4 because they get 14/22 mpg and 13/20 mpg respectively... which is worse than the GTO. as far as the sex goes, im getting enough as it is with my toyota corolla haha. plus to get an M3 for under $30K, it would have to be at least '02 and have 50K+ miles on it... and the BMW's made in the U.S. are not made to last. i need reliability more than gas mileage, i dont want my car to be in the shop non-stop. from what i have gathered, the gto is nicer inside than an sti, and would be more comfortable for commuting. i will have to commute about 10-15 miles every other day to school. the 350Z also lacks a nice interior. the G35 definitely dominates all the others as far as interior goes, but they have a poor hp/weight ratio and don't sound nearly as nice. none of the cars get above 20 mpg in the city, so mileage doesn't affect my choice too much. i've done tons of research on each of these cars and i am leaning towards the gto, i just need to know if you guys have heard of or seen a lot of reliability issues or mechanical faults. and i was also concerned with the aftermarket, but someone above said that shouldn't be a problem. THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLYS, KEEP THEM COMING!!! i have to decide in about a month!!!


----------



## cpom17 (May 8, 2008)

also, if i got a gto, it would be an '06 with low miles


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got my 06 with 14k miles 2 months ago. I am basically in your same situation, I am also in my first year of college, with a 15-20 mile commute. If you exlpain it the way you just did, then go for the GTO. Best part is they are not such an old car, so lots of them will still have atleast a year or so left in the warrantty.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

cpom17 said:


> also, if i got a gto, it would be an '06 with low miles


Come to jersey and check mine out for sale. 1,500 some odd miles on it. For sale in 04-06 GTOs for sale section!


----------



## Tyrrel_goat (Mar 27, 2008)

All I can say is that since I got my GTO it is just as good as sex this car moves in mysterious ways. Plus the girlfriend who doesn't like when i get it when i push it loves this car. Gets me more than what I was getting in my 99 dodge avenger. and that i thought was plenty at the time. Trust me get the GTO and forever be changed.


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2008)

I am in a similar situation to you, except that I'm older and it will be my first "payments" car.  I have narrowed it down to a 2006 GTO, 2007 Mustang GT, 2003 Cobra, or a Pontiac Solstice Mallett V-8. Was leaning toward the Mallett, but my budget is 25k and doubt I can find one for that price. Now looking seriously at the GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

White Knight said:


> Now looking seriously at the GTO.


Welcome to the Forum...

Get the GTO and don't look back.

If you find one, do extensive research on that particular car. Use the search feature of this forum to look at past posts for concerns, and what to look for.

OR..........Just ask.

No matter what, just don't buy one blind without doing your homework.

Good luck on your search and decision.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

BillFromTR said:


> Only in a straight line and by a miniscule amount v. the STi. Pretty much a drivers race. Go with whatever really suits you. M3's have the best chance of getting you laid.


A man with game don't need a car to get laid. If you think your comment is true and based on what you drive I hope you have a great relationship with your hand.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> A man with game don't need a car to get laid. If you think your comment is true and based on what you drive I hope you have a great relationship with your hand.


haha. Need a wingman by any chance?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

If your parents are really giving you 30 k I would buy a 5k car and pay for college tuition with the rest. I wouldn't get the GTO until your out of school. It's a great car and everything but do you really want to be that broke college guy that has a really nice car, or do you wanna be that college guy that has a decent car and hardly any student loan debt?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

*"do you really want to be that broke college guy that has a really nice car"*


:rofl: You just described me!! :rofl:


----------



## Sloop_John_B (Mar 22, 2008)

When most of these guys come in here and say they are getting sex in a car, that is talk and talk is cheap, these are the same guys who blow smoke about how fast their car can go, so they are probably exaggerating their sex lives as well. 

Besides if you need to buy a car to improve your sex life, your sex life is not good, and no car is going to make it that much better.

This is a good board, but some of the guys are definitely using this forum and a penis enlarger.

My recommendations is that you buy a car you want, and steer clear of all the BS on this board, and buy a car based on your needs and wants. IF you buy a GTO please be careful, and listen to the guy who recommended the driving course. Best of luck.

Good luck in school!


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Sloop_John_B said:


> When most of these guys come in here and say they are getting sex in a car, that is talk and talk is cheap, these are the same guys who blow smoke about how fast their car can go, so they are probably exaggerating their sex lives as well.
> 
> Besides if you need to buy a car to improve your sex life, your sex life is not good, and no car is going to make it that much better.
> 
> ...



Lol more Sloop John B and talk of male reproductive organs. VINTAGE Sloop.

True statement though.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Sloop_John_B said:


> My recommendations is that you buy a car you want, and steer clear of all the BS on this board



I haven't seen "ALL" this bs your talking about. This board is one of the best on the net. Not sure what you have against it.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sloop_John_B said:


> When most of these guys come in here and say they are getting sex in a car, that is talk and talk is cheap, these are the same guys who blow smoke about how fast their car can go, so they are probably exaggerating their sex lives as well.
> 
> Besides if you need to buy a car to improve your sex life, your sex life is not good, and no car is going to make it that much better.
> 
> ...


Actually sloop, Its a metaphore. Obviously you don't like what 1 person on the board said, and your trying to take it out on everyone. Your the one rambling on about YOUR sex life now. I havent met a bad person on this forum, no idea where you found one. You can just state your opinion and leave the comment, instead of attacking a member.


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2008)

Chrisco said:


> If your parents are really giving you 30 k I would buy a 5k car and pay for college tuition with the rest. I wouldn't get the GTO until your out of school. It's a great car and everything but do you really want to be that broke college guy that has a really nice car, or do you wanna be that college guy that has a decent car and hardly any student loan debt?


I agree with you that that's the smartest thing to do, but it's way too senseable, especially for a 19 year old. To me at least, having fun is far greater then having extra money. In other words, I'd rather be broke with a GTO, then comfy with a $5,000 Honda or something. My 2 cents.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

If you like the 2004 to 2006 GTO body style, I say you get a good one now rather than later when the choices may not be as good when your finished school. Unless you like the new coupe 60 that may be a future GTO. I wouldnt hold my breath. 

If your a car guy and really like the GTO then buy it. You never know what tomorrow may bring!!!:cheers


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

White Knight said:


> I agree with you that that's the smartest thing to do, but it's way too senseable, especially for a 19 year old. To me at least, having fun is far greater then having extra money. In other words, I'd rather be broke with a GTO, then comfy with a $5,000 Honda or something. My 2 cents.


haha Well put! 

I love that on this forum one can ask a question, and get opinions from both different sides of the spectrum. Yes, you can be business savvy and save money. Yes, you can also live on a whim and do what makes you happy all the time. Do what makes YOU happy.


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2008)

AA GTO SP said:


> haha Well put!
> 
> I love that on this forum one can ask a question, and get opinions from both different sides of the spectrum. Yes, you can be business savvy and save money. Yes, you can also live on a whim and do what makes you happy all the time. Do what makes YOU happy.


Exactly. He asked for an opinion, not a lecture. I know some people who save every cent they make, except for bills, food, etc. I have another friend who goes to dentistry school in the city 6 days a week, and works. He had to break up with his girlfriend because he didn't have time to see her! These are just not happy people. At 19, I didn't even have a job. But I had TONS of fun, hanging out every night, going to parties, camping, and drinking 40's of Old English and St. Ides. From 18-25 are your top years. Don't destroy them by overworking or overschooling yourself. Just have fun and take it easy. :cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree Thats why when I get paid, I say **** gas prices, it's only getting higher so why not TRY to enjoy gas being at these prices.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

White Knight said:


> Exactly. He asked for an opinion, not a lecture.


I wasn't trying to lecture him. I was simply stating the other side of the debate. You know which side I'm on. I have a GTO and no money, LOL.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

go for a older vette. they are an all around better car and cheaper to mod and will go faster.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

?? Why switch the guy off to a vette. He wants a GTO and he is telling us he has the opportunity to get one. Do it do it!


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

for his sake . they are better cars. cheaper to mod, more realible, better looking and faster.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pfff your telling him to go get a used vette with about 30k miles or higher for that price.. or get a used GTO which can STILL have warranty on it, lower miles, cheaper, and in this case ..better looks because if he wanted a Corvette he would be on the vette forums asking for opinions, keep in mind hes on the GTOforum asking about GTO's


----------

